
Buy and Hold 31 Cryptocurrencies for 365 Days – Week 4 – It's Blood Bath - kirbypineapple
http://blog.mclain.ca/buy-and-hold-31-cryptocurrencies-for-365-days-week-4/
======
Zekio
Probably not the best time to tell people they can use Equifax to do something

~~~
kirbypineapple
Thanks for pointing that out; hopefully Equifax is sued to oblivion and
Quadriga partners with a different credit bureau in the future.

